# Which gauge cluster LED's to use???



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

I am working on upgrading my cluster, and I want my needles to glow red, using red bulbs. I've seen pictures on other threads where the red 194 bulbs were used to light up the needles, odometer, etc. I'm trying to figure out whether it is better to use regular colored bulbs, or the LEDs? I'm thinking that I will get a brighter result by using the LEDs. Which LEDs are more practical, the regular brights, or the hyper bright LEDs (the ones with the four bulbs in them)??? I've heard that the regular colored bulbs may discolor over time, so it would be better to use LEDs, right? I don't want to short anything or burn anything out.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the LEDs are nicer, but I'm not sure how long they ACTUALLY last (100,000hours is a lie) it doesn't matter too much what you get, If you want them to be real bright, get the one with the 4 leds.


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

Alright, i've heard that leds do last a long time. That story about 100K+ hours is true, as long as there isnt too much voltage, i think. you would have to put in extra resistors if there was. but i want to get the right kind so that they wont burn out. you can go to autodynamic.com and look at the 194 leds to see what im talkin about.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, you definately need some resistors. someone told me his 194 LEDs lasted a month. I had 1157 LEDs in my corners and those lasted a few weeks.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

from what i have heard from others, the regular colored bulbs do fade. i heard that a red bulb will turn a pinkish color after a while...

i used the blue piaa LED's on my cluster and it looks great. i know someone else is using the Catz LED's but i don't know if he posted a pic. a pic of my gauge cluster is somewhere on the boards...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have reverse indiglos and i want my needles to glow blue. The regular 194 blue bulbs fade so i was thinking of blue leds. I am currently using super white 194 bulbs which light them up okay but i really want blue needles and dont want to shell out a lot of money for intelliglow needles. What kind of resistor should i use??


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

hey wasu, where did you buy the piaa leds?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Exactly how would you put resistors on the bulb? which resistors would you use??


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

You wire the resistor to the positive side of the LED.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i know that but i'm not getting how you would but a resistor on a bulb that plugs in to a socket


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

dfalcon02- got the piaa LED's on ebay. the seller was in the area so i just picked them up to save on shipping...


----------

